# someone with boat who dont mind taking another onbord



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

if you have a boat and do cobia shark and flounder fishing and dont mind taking me on bored with you i will throw in for gas or bait. im really just looking to get out on a boat and do some great fishing this summer. thanks


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

bump


----------

